# Reoving th thrd leter frm evry wod in a thead



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

I thnk ths is moe or les sef exlanatory, bu, fo exmple, wh do yo prfer, Waner, Bah or Moart, an wh?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I prfer Bah beause .. beause .. I do't knw. I thnk Lieti ovrrules al.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I lie Bah, Clmenti and Metner beause I Ply thm on th pino.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^No. Lieti is beter by fa.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Wold yo no agee tha we ar al enitled to ou ow opnions? I lik Metner. It suis me jus fie. Bah to.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

^No. Lieti is beter by fa. Wihout qustion. :tihat:

(shuld I do BBode wih th thrd leter omtted as wel?)


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Fols! Scumann is th gratest coposer tht evr lied!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Klavierspieler said:


> Fols! Scumann is th gratest coposer tht evr lied!


I'm no so sue abut tht Klvierspieler. Liten to soe Lieti an yo wil se wht I men.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

All of this sounds just like modern youth speak


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

:ee: An imoster! Wht shll we do? Anante, yo mut leve ou evry thrd leter!


----------



## Dodecaplex (Oct 14, 2011)

Hee is a fat: yo mut lik to fat.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

I sad nohing.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I prfer Rusian coposers stll. Tcaikovksy, Risky-Kosakov, BAAkirev, BOOdin, Glzunov, Prkofiev, Shstakovich, th lit is enless.

I guss my nae is no HULU-soittaja.


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

knckers................


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Huilunsoittaja said:


> I prfer Rusian coposers stll. Tcaikovksy, Risky-Kosakov, BAAkirev, BOOdin, Glzunov, Prkofiev, Shstakovich, th lit is enless.
> 
> I guss my nae is no HULU-soittaja.


Hae yo herd of Алксандр Моолов?


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm gong to stp it up an r3l4ce c3t4in l3t3rs wih nub3rs. B3cha ca't un3rst4nd wht I'm s4ing.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

tim to buly th fuking cenor sotware


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

......................


----------



## Guest (Jan 11, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Hae yo herd of Алксандр Моолов?


Нет, кто он Imen Не, кт он


----------



## Fsharpmajor (Dec 14, 2008)

Andante said:


> knckers................


I supose thre is alays gong to be a smrt gu.


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2012)

Fsharpmajor said:


> I supose thre is alays gong to be a smrt gu.


Sory mae I do't unerstand tht whch yo ar reerring to ?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

wht a blody god fu*ing ida


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

if i di on... 

ea moe pes


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ths is a grat thead. Wht a woderful ida. Ho clver.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

an inelligent on ineed


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Go da g it fu king qu et he e to ay


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Yea, joly god fu thi is


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Sory. Mabe thy di ths crp in 202, bu ths b 208, an ties hae chngd!! Thnkuly!!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Ca thr b a pol mae frm ths thea? So th no-prfesioal ca patiipte an fel smrt!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Helo Pote:

U hae ben pemaanly baned.

Hae a grat da!!


----------

